
Code hosting provider ceases trading after “well-orchestrated” DDoS attack - drieddust
http://www.cloudcomputing-news.net/news/2014/jun/19/code-spaces-rip-code-hosting-provider-ceases-trading-after-well-orchestrated-ddos-attack/
======
drieddust
This should serve as warning to anyone relying blindly on cheap cloud to keep
themselves up and running.

This also remind me of importance of offline tape backup. Google still uses
tapes[1], yet some of the companies have started thinking they can eliminate
tapes and move their backups to cloud.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNliOm9NtCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNliOm9NtCM)

